# Best Floor Pump?



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am looking for a new floor pump and I would like one that only fits Presta valves. I would like one that has the pressure gage located near the top of the pump (not on the floor), and I would like one that locks on to the valve. I am looking for a high quality one that will last for years.

Most of the ones on the market now service both presta and schrader valves and I don't like this style as it sometimes snags the pin inside the valve when disconnecting from a presta valve.

Any ideas? Is there such a thing? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't mean to be "snarky" but this topic has been discussed many times before. You could probably find out more info faster if you'd do a search.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PU407A01-Topeak+Joe+Blow+Sport+Pump+Wtwinhead.aspx

Topeak Joe Blow Sport Pump $44


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

they are a good pump, if i bought one i would remove the valve at the end of the hose and replace with a silca, then it is my perfect pump


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. It looks like I can buy the twinhead upgrade kit from Topeak and install it on my current pump.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## campLo (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the yellow joe blow and love it.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i'm using the specialized pump that i've had for several years now and i love it.


----------



## Guppie58 (Oct 24, 2006)

MarshallH1987 said:


> i'm using the specialized pump that i've had for several years now and i love it.


the new specialized pumps are garbage. I'm on my second one. They leak BAD so it's impossible to know what PSI your tire is at since needle won't stay still.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

Guppie58 said:


> the new specialized pumps are garbage. I'm on my second one. They leak BAD so it's impossible to know what PSI your tire is at since needle won't stay still.


Are you talking about it leaking from where the head goes on the tube's valve? I've only had mine leak when i don't get it on there. It even held fine when going past the red zone on the gauge.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

Silca Track Pump (white in color, 3T and Kelme decals adorning the sides). Tubing made from Columbus SL, leather washers lubricated with endangered Leatherback sea turtle oil.......anything else is crap.


I'm here to help
Cheers!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a Specialized Air Tool Pro that I am satisfied with. It is sturdy and has a big handle, I can get 105 PSI in ~21 strokes from dead flat. The head latches on with a lever and never leaks or pops off, I can even put it on upside down (valve at top of wheel) and it holds fine. My dislikes: the gauge accuracy is off, it reads ~15 PSI high. Not a big deal since I have a hand-held gauge that I use to verify pressure and many other brands of pumps also have less than accurate gauges. It is also a little bulky for travel as the base is large and does not fold up. I have a cheapo Blackburn TP-1 from a few years back (with steel barrel and base) that I keep in my car and use at races. It gets the job done but it would not survive long as my primary floor pump.


----------



## WFRTony (Mar 31, 2010)

bikerneil said:


> I am looking for a new floor pump and I would like one that only fits Presta valves. I would like one that has the pressure gage located near the top of the pump (not on the floor), and I would like one that locks on to the valve. I am looking for a high quality one that will last for years.
> 
> Most of the ones on the market now service both presta and schrader valves and I don't like this style as it sometimes snags the pin inside the valve when disconnecting from a presta valve.
> 
> ...


This is the best floor pump that I have used: http://www.lezyne.com/products/floor-pumps/classic-floor-drive-2.html

The head threads onto the presta valve which prevents snagging or bending the valve stem.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm using the Hurricane Team HP (red) pump from Performance Bicycle and it works easily, smoothly, and without issue.....$39.99....or less if you buy it on a Tuesday lunch special :thumbsup: .

**


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

WFRTony said:


> This is the best floor pump that I have used: http://www.lezyne.com/products/floor-pumps/classic-floor-drive-2.html
> 
> The head threads onto the presta valve which prevents snagging or bending the valve stem.



+2 for lezyne floor pumps. Worth it, it's the last one you will buy for yrs


----------

